
Video: Django’s Adrian Holovaty Shows Off EveryBlock’s Guts - iamelgringo
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Video%3A_Django_s_Adrian_Holovaty_Shows_Off_EveryBlock_s_Guts
======
mark_h
48 minutes, but the last 18 are questions. It doesn't talk much about django
itself, but concentrates on the types of data they have to deal with, how they
obtain it, etc.

The big news (to me, anyway) is that under the terms of the grant under which
EveryBlock is developed, it will be open-sourced on June 30.

There's some interesting discussion right at the beginning about their data
model, which seemed to be forcing non-relational data into a relational model.
This was actually addressed in a question about 34'15"; he said they'd been
investigating CouchDB, but are currently limited by the lack of geospatial
support.

------
muitocomplicado
That really looked like a good candidate for non-relational databases. I was
watching and thinking it was weird they didn't go with that approach, but he
explained the reasons later on. Their solution is not that pretty, but valid.

It was also interesting that it became more of a discussion about Open Data
than python or django itself.

